
Japanese men finding true love with dolls - spking
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asiapacific/silicone-sally-japanese-men-find-true-love-with-sex-dolls-8991648
======
louithethrid
Well at least he doesent have a dog and several horses as replacement.

